# PCI-X fun to be had?



## estrabd (Mar 8, 2012)

I have 4 Dell PowerEdge 1750s with empty PCI-X slots, and I am wondering what sort of there is to be had with them? I know I can get a SCSI card in there for any eventual expansion, but what I really want to do is find an undervalued GPU card in there with as many cores as possible.

I'm open, though. I'm not sure how to go about finding all the cool stuff that would fit into such a configuration.

Thanks!


----------



## phoenix (Mar 8, 2012)

Video cards were never made for PCI-X.  They went from PCI to AGP to PCIe.

All you can get for PCI-X are network cards, SATA/SAS controllers, RAID controllers, and similar things.


----------



## silicium (May 2, 2012)

PCI-X graphics discussion there: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/188738-15-video-cards
These Matrox cards may be found on eBay, unlikely cheap.
Other use for PCI-X slots: quite cheap dual GbE NICs if you are into networking, or SATA/SAS/FC storage with HBA and disk array if you want to have fun with ZFS.


----------

